# ملاك الرب في العهد القديم وألوهية السيد المسيح



## فيرس (4 أغسطس 2012)

اقتباس من ردود المشككين حول ان الرب تثبتالوهية السيد المسيح 
الاقتباس


كلمة رب فى العهد القديم كانت تطلق على الملائكة وكانت تطلق على الكهنة ايضا مثل:

  فقد جاء في سفر القضاة، وهو يحكي عن ظهور ملاك الرب لمنوح وزوجه: " ولم  يعد ملاك الرب يتراءى لمنوح وامرأته، حينئذ عرف منوح أنه ملاك الرب، فقال  منوح لامرأته: نموت موتاً، لأننا قد رأينا الله" (القضاة 13/21-22) ومراده  ملاك الله. وظهر ملاك الله لسارة وبشرها بإسحاق"وقال لها ملاك الرب…فدعت  اسم الرب الذي تكلم معها: أنت إيل رئي". (التكوين 16/11-13) فأطلقت على  الملاك اسم الرب.

 ومثله تسمية الملاك الذي صحب بني إسرائيل في  رحلة الخروج بالرب "وكان الرب يسير أمامهم نهاراً في عمود سحاب ليهديهم في  الطريق، وليلاً في عمود نار ليضيء لهم.... فانتقل ملاك الله السائر أمام  عسكر إسرائيل وسار وراءهم. وانتقل عمود السحاب من أمامهم، ووقف وراءهم"  (الخروج 13/21- 14/19)، فسمى الملاك رباً.

 وأطلقت لفظة "الله"  وأريد منها القضاة، لأنهم يحكمون بشرع الله، ففي سفر الخروج "إن قال  العبد…يقدمه سيده إلى الله، ويقربه إلى الباب..." (الخروج20/5-6).وفي السفر  الذي يليه فيه "وإن لم يوجد السارق يقدم صاحب البيت إلى الله ليحكم هل لم  يمد يده إلى ملك صاحبه…فالذي يحكم الله بذنبه يعوض صاحبه" (الخروج 22/8-9).
 وفي سفر التثنية "يقف الرجلان اللذان بينهما الخصومة أمام الرب أمام الكهنة" (التثنية 19/17).
 ومثله "الله قائم في مجمع الله، في وسط الآلهة يقضي. حتى متى تقضون جوراً  وترفعون وجوه الأشرار" (المزمور 82/1)، ومقصده أشراف بني إسرائيل وقضاتهم.

 بل يمتد هذا الإطلاق ليشمل كل بني إسرائيل كما في قول داود في مزاميره: "  أنا قلت: إنكم آلهة، وبنو العلي كلكم. لكن مثل الناس تموتون" (المزمور  82/6)، وهذا الذي استشهد به عيسى عندما قال: " أليس مكتوباً في ناموسكم:  أنا قلت إنكم آلهة. إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله. ولا  يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب. فالذي قدسه الآب، وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له: إنك  تجدف لأني قلت: إني ابن الله. " (يوحنا 10/34).

 وتستمر الكتب في  إطلاق هذه الألفاظ حتى على الشياطين، والآلهة الباطلة للأمم، فقد سمى بولس  الشيطان إلهاً، كما سمى البطن إلهاً، وأراد المعنى المجازي فقال عن  الشيطان: "إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين، لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة  إنجيل مجد المسيح" (كورنثوس(2)4/5)، وقال عن الذين يتبعون شهواتهم  ونزواتهم: "الذين إلههم بطنهم، ومجدهم في خزيهم…" (فيلبي 3/19) وألوهية  البطن وسواها ألوهية مجازية غير حقيقية.


ـــــــــــ
ممكن حد يفهمنى معنى النصوص وتقصد اية ؟


----------



## amgd beshara (4 أغسطس 2012)

سلام و نعمة


> فقد جاء في سفر القضاة، وهو يحكي عن ظهور ملاك الرب لمنوح وزوجه: " ولم   يعد ملاك الرب يتراءى لمنوح وامرأته، حينئذ عرف منوح أنه ملاك الرب، فقال   منوح لامرأته: نموت موتاً، لأننا قد رأينا الله" (القضاة 13/21-22) ومراده   ملاك الله. وظهر ملاك الله لسارة وبشرها بإسحاق"وقال لها ملاك الرب…فدعت   اسم الرب الذي تكلم معها: أنت إيل رئي". (التكوين 16/11-13) فأطلقت على   الملاك اسم الرب.


كلمة ( ملاك الرب ) في العهد القديم هي اشارة للسيد المسيح لة المجد 
ذلك لان العهد القديم هو عهد الرموز و كان كل شئ لة رمز للسيد اللمسيح تحقق في مجيئة 
فملاك الرب هو السيد المسيح هو الله 


> ومثله تسمية الملاك الذي صحب بني إسرائيل في  رحلة الخروج بالرب "وكان الرب  يسير أمامهم نهاراً في عمود سحاب ليهديهم في  الطريق، وليلاً في عمود نار  ليضيء لهم.... فانتقل ملاك الله السائر أمام  عسكر إسرائيل وسار وراءهم.  وانتقل عمود السحاب من أمامهم، ووقف وراءهم"  (الخروج 13/21- 14/19)، فسمى  الملاك رباً.


لا هنا مسميش ربا قيل فقط ( ملاك الله ) اي ملاك من ملائكة الله



> أطلقت لفظة "الله"  وأريد منها القضاة، لأنهم يحكمون بشرع الله، ففي سفر  الخروج "إن قال  العبد…يقدمه سيده إلى الله، ويقربه إلى الباب..."  (الخروج20/5-6).وفي السفر  الذي يليه فيه "وإن لم يوجد السارق يقدم صاحب  البيت إلى الله ليحكم هل لم  يمد يده إلى ملك صاحبه…فالذي يحكم الله بذنبه  يعوض صاحبه" (الخروج 22/8-9).
> وفي سفر التثنية "يقف الرجلان اللذان بينهما الخصومة أمام الرب أمام الكهنة" (التثنية 19/17).


كان يجلس القضاة و الكهنة امام باب الهيكل ليحكموا
فالمقصود انة يقدم امام الكهنة و القضاة الذين هم امام الرب



> ومثله "الله قائم في مجمع الله، في وسط الآلهة يقضي. حتى متى تقضون جوراً   وترفعون وجوه الأشرار" (المزمور 82/1)، ومقصده أشراف بني إسرائيل وقضاتهم.


 هنا يسمى القضاة والرؤساء آلهة أي سادة عظماء، وهم هكذا بسبب سلطانهم،  فالله أعطى للحاكم والقضاة سلطة للصالح العام بها يحكمون على المخطئ حتى  بالقتل. وهم يكافئون الذي يتصرف حسناً. والله وضع جزء من كرامته على الحكام  والقضاة 
 ومجمع القضاة يسميه المرنم هنا مجمع الله. وأن الله في وسطهم فهو يحكم  بواسطتهم ويعطيهم حكمة ليقودوا شعبه . والله يفعل بهم ما يريده  حينما يرشدهم فيستجيبون. ونرى في الله قائم في مجمع الله. صورة للمسيح  إلهنا في وسط مجمع الكتبة والكهنة يحاكمونه ظلماً.



> ل يمتد هذا الإطلاق ليشمل كل بني إسرائيل كما في قول داود في مزاميره: "   أنا قلت: إنكم آلهة، وبنو العلي كلكم. لكن مثل الناس تموتون" (المزمور   82/6)، وهذا الذي استشهد به عيسى عندما قال: " أليس مكتوباً في ناموسكم:   أنا قلت إنكم آلهة. إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله. ولا   يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب. فالذي قدسه الآب، وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له: إنك   تجدف لأني قلت: إني ابن الله. " (يوحنا 10/34).


الله لم يخلقنا فقط من العدم و لكن اعطانا بنعمة الكلمة حياة متطابقة مع الله وو ضع بداخلنا الضمير الذي يحكم علي افعالنا لكي نسير بحسب قلب الله
ولكن لسنا كالله تماما 
فان اكملت المزمور ستجدة يقول 
ولكن مثل البشر تموتون و كأحد الرؤساء تسقطون
و هذا ما لا ينطبق علي الله الكلمة الحي الي الابد



> وتستمر الكتب في  إطلاق هذه الألفاظ حتى على الشياطين، والآلهة الباطلة  للأمم، فقد سمى بولس  الشيطان إلهاً، كما سمى البطن إلهاً، وأراد المعنى  المجازي فقال عن  الشيطان: "إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين،  لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة  إنجيل مجد المسيح" (كورنثوس(2)4/5)، وقال عن الذين  يتبعون شهواتهم  ونزواتهم: "الذين إلههم بطنهم، ومجدهم في خزيهم…" (فيلبي  3/19) وألوهية  البطن وسواها ألوهية مجازية غير حقيقية.


هم جعلوها الهه بأتباعهم لمشيئتها
فالبوذي يعبد بوذا ويتبع تعاليمة فهو بذلك الهة 
و هذا ليس معناة انهم الهه مثل الله الواحد

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## e-Sword (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الى الامام دائما*

رائع يا استاذى  *amgdmega*  ربنا يحميك و يدوم صليبك دائما 





​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أغسطس 2012)

> الالتباس الذى وقع فيه عامداً المشكك : هو تجاهل أن  إستعلان  حضور* الله  * للحواس البشرية كان من خلال  وجود ملائكته القديسين بصورة مستمرة مطلقة.
فلا خلط هنا .  بل *إقتران *,
فالله  كان موجودا يكلم أبي ألاباء ابراهيم فى وجود ملائكته ومحاطاً بهم .
والملاك الذى كلم سارة وهاجر  كان إعلاناً  لحواسهم  عن الله  المـوجودالحاضر المتكلم معهن السامع لطلبتهن.
والملاك بل قل الملائكة المصاحبين لشعب  بنى إسرائيل   فى خروجهم العظيم من ارض مصر و إعطاء موسي لوحى العهد والشريعة -كانت الملائكة تُغلف(إذا صح التعبير) وتحيط  بمحضر وجود الله والله موجود ويتكلم من خلالها -  تشبيه تقريبي ":والقياس مع الفارق:" الملك العظيم " فى محضر جنده وحرسه ورجال البلاط وخدمه وحشمه.
ونفس المفهوم ثابت  فى العهد الجديد: 
+((هوذا قد جاء الرب فى ربوات قديسيه)) النبوة الاشهر فى سفر يهوذا .صاحبة الجدالات المعروفة. 
+-متى 16ايه27ومتى18ايات19و20متى24الايات30و31,
+مرقس 8ايه38ومر13ايه26


> وأطلقت لفظة "الله" وأريد منها القضاة، لأنهم يحكمون بشرع الله، ففي سفر الخروج "إن قال العبد…يقدمه سيده إلى الله، ويقربه إلى الباب(*)..." (الخروج20/5-6).وفي السفر الذي يليه فيه "وإن لم يوجد السارق يقدم صاحب البيت إلى الله(*) ليحكم هل لم يمد يده إلى ملك صاحبه…فالذي يحكم الله بذنبه يعوض صاحبه" (الخروج 22/8-9).
> وفي سفر التثنية "يقف الرجلان اللذان بينهما الخصومة أمام الرب أمام الكهنة(*)" (التثنية 19/17).


يتجاهل  المشكك   عامدا  حقيقة وجود الله (بإصرار)  فالله ساكن بمعنى الكلمة وسط شعبه فى مسكن مجده الذى   أرتضي-وهو الذى السموات وسموات السماوات لا تسعه- إرتضى طواعيةً ورحمةً ودعة منه أن يسكن فعلا وحقاً  -وسط جموع شعبه فى مقدسه المقدس الذى إستقر فيه ذكر إسمه القدوس ومنه يحكم بشريعة كتابه المقدس من خلال جماعة كهنته المقدسين للعبادة -فالسلطة  الالهية فى أيدى جماعة الكهنة برئاسة رئيس الكهنة -  (*(هذه هى   راحتى إلى الابد ههنا أسكن لانى إشتهيتها مزمور132الايه14-راجع ايضا زكريا2ايه10-و11\وراجع ايضا صفانيا الاصحاح3الايات من 14الى الاخر*)).
(*) هنا يـُقصد بيت الله : خيمة الاجتماع التى أعقبها هيكل سليمان ُثم هيكل زوروبابل - ثم كنيسة العهد الجديد. 
ما يفعله المهاجم -من تفاسير مفبركة ملتوية عندياتية مشوهه -ماهو الا مشاغبات ومناورات لتضليل الاتباع والمريدين ممن يتبعون كالانعام.


----------



## فيرس (4 أغسطس 2012)

اقتباس : 
كلمة ( ملاك الرب ) في العهد القديم هي اشارة للسيد المسيح لة المجد 
ذلك لان العهد القديم هو عهد الرموز و كان كل شئ لة رمز للسيد اللمسيح تحقق في مجيئة 
فملاك الرب هو السيد المسيح هو الله 
ــــــــــــــ
طيب انا لا ارى مكتوب فى  النص ان ( ملاك الله ) هو رمزللسيد المسيح 
لو توضح النص شوية اكون مشكور جدا ارجوك احتملنى قليلا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أغسطس 2012)

ملاك الرب  إشارة للمسيح 
ليس بالضرورة ان يذكر ذلك (نصـــــــًا حرفــيــاً )
مثال إسحق أبي الاباء  الابن الذبيح حامل الحطب معتلى المذبح- العائد للحياه  ...مثال وإشارة  للسيد المسيح.
مثال يوسف العفيف الأخ المرفوض من إخوته الملقي فى الجب العميق المباع كعبد وهو سيد...مثال , وإشارة للسيد المسيح..  كونه  مخلصاً للعالم القديم من جوع =هلاك و محتكر للحنطة خبز الحياة كان  ..مثالا ورمزا وإشارة للسيد المسيح وإستحق إن يلقبه فرعون  صفنات فعحنيح (مخلص المسكونة-سفر التكوين الاصحاح41الايه45) مثال مبكر وإشارة للسيد المسيح...
المسيح هو ملاك العهد  .. فالملاك وظيفته رسول من  السماء ألى الارض حاملا رسالة من الله مباشرةً   إلى البشر.وهكذا كان السيد المسيح . الاله الكلمة المتأنس,
o--------------------------
خذ لك مثالا مما كتبه العلامة العظيم القديس جوستين الشهيد:
[يقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد :
و حتي كل اليهود الآن يعلِّمون أن الإله الذي بلا اسم[16] تكلم مع موسي. لذلك فروح النبوة (الروح القدس) يؤنبهم بفم أشعياء النبي ـ السابق ذكره ـ قائلا "اَلثَّوْرُ يَعْرِفُ قَانِيَهُ وَالْحِمَارُ ‍مِعْلَفَ صَاحِبِهِ، أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ " (أش1: 3). ويسوع المسيح، لأن اليهود لم يعرفوا مَن هو الآب و لا مَن هو الابن؛ لذلك هو نفسه ـ بأسلوب مشابه ـ أنّبهم قائلا "َلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ ‍يَعْرِفُ الابنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ، وَلاَ أَحَدٌ ‍يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الابْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ." (مت11: 27). الآن ـ و كما قلنا سابقًا ـ فإن كلمة الله هو ابنه وهو أيضًا يدعي ملاكًا و رسولاً؛ لأنه يعلن لنا ما يلزمنا معرفته، وقٌد أُرسل ليوضح أي شيء يجب إعلانه ؛ فإن ربنا نفسه يقول "كل من يسمع لي، يسمع للذي أرسلني"[17]. و سنتبين هذا أيضًا من كتابات موسي فإنه مكتوب أن "ملاك الرب تكلم مع موسي من العليقة المشتعلة و قال أكون الذي أكون،أنا إله إبراهيم و إله أسحق و إله يعقوب،إله آبائك،أنزل إلي مصر و أخرج شعبي."(خر3). و إذا أردت ان تتعلم مما سأقوله بعد ذلك فإنك ستتعلمه من نفس الكتابات، إذ أنه من المستحيل أن نُضمّنها كلها هنا. لكن ستجد الكثير جدًا مكتوب لإثبات أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله و رسوله (ملاكه)، و أنه الكلمة منذ القديم، و هو الذي يظهر أحيانًا في صورة النار، و أحيانًا أخري في شكل ملاك. لكن الآن بإرادة الله تأنس من أجل جنس البشر، و تحمّل كل الآلام التي جلبها عليه اليهود غُلف القلوب بتحريض من الشياطين. من كان يظن أن مثل هذه الأحداث موثّقة بوضوح في كتابات موسي. "ملاك الرب تكلم مع موسي من العليقة المشتعلة و قال أكون الذي أكون،أن إله إبراهيم و إله أسحق و إله يعقوب". و مع كل هذا يظل قائل هذه الكلمات أب و خالق الكون. و حين يوبخهم (أي اليهود) ايضًا روح النبوة قائلاً أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ " (أش1: 3) . و مرة أخري فإن يسوع ـ كما اوضحنا سابقًا ـ حينما كان معهم قال لهم وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ ‍يَعْرِفُ الابنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ، وَلاَ أَحَدٌ ‍يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الابْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ." (مت11: 27). و اليهود ـ وفقًا لذلك ـ مقتنعين بأن الذي كلم موسي هو أبو الكون رغم أن الذي كلم موسي كان ابن الله بالتاكيد، هذا الذي دُعي ملاكًا و رسولاً. لذلك فإنهم مدانون بعدل من روح النبوة (الروح القدس) و من المسيح نفسه بأنهم لا يعرفون الابن و لا الآب. لأن هؤلاء الذين يؤكدون أن الآب هو الابن أثبتوا انهم لم يعاينوا الآب ولا حتي عرفوا أن أبو الكون (الآب) له ابن. الذي هو (الابن) ايضًا بكر الله و كلمته، و هو أيضاً الله. وقديماً ظهر في شكل نار و صورة ملاك لموسي و الأنبياء الآخرين. لكنه الآن في زماننا ـ و كما قلنا من قبل ـ تجسد من عذراء، بمشورة الآب من أجل خلاص المؤمنين به. و تحمل الهوان و المعاناة. لكي بموته و قيامته مرة أخري يغلب الموت، و هذا الذي قاله ـ من العليقة ـ سابقًا لموسي "أكون الذي أكون أنا إله إبراهيم و إله أسحق و إله يعقوب،إله آبائك" (خر3: 6)؛ يوضح أن هؤلاء بالرغم من كونهم ميتين إلا أنهم موجودون و انهم رجال ينتمون للمسيح نفسه. لأنهم كانوا أول البشر الذين شغلوا بالبحث عن الله، و إبراهيم هو أبو اسحق و اسحق أبو يعقوب كما كتب موسي.[18]
----
[16] نلاحظ في العهد القديم ان الله دائما ما يقول لمن يسال عن اسمه " لماذا تسأل عن اسمي و هو عجيب ؟ ". و من الثابت ايضًا في العهد القديم أن تسمية الشيء باسمه يجعل من عارف الاسم متسلطًا علي ما سماه من اشياء، كما ان الوثنيين كانوا يسمون آلهتهم باسماء. لذلك فالله في العهد القديم لم يعلن اسمه (الذاتي) كعلامة علي أنه لا سلطة لاحد عليه و علي أنه ليس مثل آلهة الوثنيين. 

[17]أنظر (لو10: 16)

[18]Justin Martyr. (1997). The First Apology of Justin [The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus.]. In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus. (184). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.:And all the Jews even now teach that the nameless God spake to Moses; whence the Spirit of prophecy, accusing them by Isaiah the prophet mentioned above, said “The ox knoweth his owner, and the ass his master’s crib; but Israel doth not know Me, and My people do not understand.”﻿2 And Jesus the Christ, because the Jews knew not what the Father was, and what the Son, in like manner accused them; and Himself said, “No one knoweth the Father, but the Son; nor the Son, but the Father, and they to whom the Son revealeth Him.”﻿3 Now the Word of God is His Son, as we have before said. And He is called Angel and Apostle; for He declares whatever we ought to know, and is sent forth to declare whatever is revealed; as our Lord Himself says, “He that heareth Me, heareth Him that sent Me.”﻿4 From the writings of Moses also this will be manifest; for thus it is written in them, “And the Angel of God spake to Moses, in a flame of fire out of the bush, and said, I am that I am, the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, the God of Jacob, the God of thy fathers; go down into Egypt, and bring forth My people.”﻿5 And if you wish to learn what follows, you can do so from the same writings; for it is impossible to relate the whole here. But so much is written for the sake of proving that Jesus the Christ is the Son of God and His Apostle, being of old the Word, and appearing sometimes in the form of fire, and sometimes in the likeness of angels; but now, by the will of God, having become man for the human race, He endured all the sufferings which the devils instigated the senseless Jews to inflict upon Him; who, though they have it expressly affirmed in the writings of Moses, “And the angel of God spake to Moses in a flame of fire in a bush, and said, I am that I am, the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob,” yet maintain that He who said this was the Father and Creator of the universe. Whence also the Spirit of prophecy rebukes them, and says, “Israel doth not know Me, my people have not understood Me.”﻿6 And again, Jesus, as we have already shown, while He was with them, said, “No one knoweth the Father, but the Son; nor the Son but the Father, and those to whom the Son will reveal Him.”﻿7 The Jews, accordingly, being throughout of opinion that it was the Father of the universe who spake to Moses, though He who spake to him was indeed the Son of God, who is called both Angel and Apostle, are justly charged, both by the Spirit of prophecy and by Christ Himself, with knowing neither the Father nor the Son. For they who affirm that the Son is the Father, are proved neither to have become acquainted with the Father, nor to know that the Father of the universe has a Son; who also, being the first-begotten Word of God, is even God. And of old He appeared in the shape of fire and in the likeness of an angel to Moses and to the other prophets; but now in the times of your reign,﻿8 having, as we before said, become Man by a virgin, according to the counsel of the Father, for the salvation of those who believe on Him, He endured both to be set at nought and to suffer, that by dying and rising again He might conquer death. And that which was said out of the bush to Moses, “I am that I am, the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob, and the God of your fathers,”﻿9 this signified that they, even though dead, are yet in existence, and are men belonging to Christ Himself. For they were the first of all men to busy themselves in the search after God; Abraham being the father of Isaac, and Isaac of Jacob, as Moses wrote.
--------


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أغسطس 2012)

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11015

الرد :" ان كلمة رب   تعنى معلم او سيد"

الرد علي شبهة ان كلمة الرب تعني معلم



Holy_bible_1



الشبهة
كلمة رب التي اطلقت علي السيد المسيح بمعني معلم والدليل يو 1: 38

*الــــــــــــــــــــــرد*



هذا خطا لان الذي ينظر للتشكيل يجد علي حرف الراء فتحه وليس سكون فتنطق رابي
إنجيل يوحنا 1: 38

فَالْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ وَنَظَرَهُمَا يَتْبَعَانِ، فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «مَاذَا تَطْلُبَانِ؟» فَقَالاَ: «رَبِّي، الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَيْنَ تَمْكُثُ؟»
وللتاكيد باقي اللغات توضح اكثر
Then Jesus turned, and saw them following, and saith unto them, What seek ye? They said unto him, Rabbi, (which is to say, being interpreted, Master,) where dwellest thou?
38 στραφεὶς δὲ ὁ ἰησοῦς καὶ θεασάμενος αὐτοὺς ἀκολουθοῦντας λέγει αὐτοῖς, τί ζητεῖτε; οἱ δὲ εἶπαν αὐτῶ, ῥαββί ὃ λέγεται μεθερμηνευόμενον διδάσκαλε, ποῦ μένεις;
رو الفا بيتا بيتا يوتا
38 Conversus autem Jesus, et videns eos sequentes se, dicit eis: Quid quæritis? Qui dixerunt ei: Rabbi (quod dicitur interpretatum Magister), ubi habitas?
38  Then Jesus turned, and saw them following, and saith unto them, What seek ye? They said unto him, Rabbi,4461 (which is to say, being interpreted, Master,) where dwellest thou?

وبهذا يتضح انه خطا قراءه من المشكك وكلمة رابي تعني فعلا معلم ولكن هذا ليس لقب المسيح الحقيقي لقبه هو الرب اي يهوه
ومن القواميس
G4461
ῥαββί
rhabbi
hrab-bee'
Of Hebrew origin [H7227] with pronominal suffix; my master, that is, Rabbi, as an official title of honor: - Master, Rabbi.
رابي تعني ماستر رابي وهو لقب رسمي معلم رابي
G4461
ῥαββί
rhabbi
Thayer Definition:
1) my great one, my honourable sir
2) Rabbi, a title used by the Jews to address their teachers (and also honour them when not addressing them)
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: of Hebrew origin H7227 with pronominal suffix
Citing in TDNT: 6:961, 982
وهو لقب المعلم اليهودي

وهو جاء في العهد الجديد 17 مره وكلهم ترجموا معلم فيما عدا هذا العدد الذي كتب رابي الذي تفسيره معلم فكتب النطق العبري وبعده المعني
شبه اخري
رب البيت ورب الحصاد
كلمة الرب تطلق علي البشر مثل رب الحصاد ورب البيت ورب السبت
الرد
هذا خطا اخر من المشكك لوجود كلمة رب المضافه في العربي تصلح لبشر لكن الغير مضافه تستخدم لله فقط
مثل
إنجيل متى 13: 27
فَجَاءَ عَبِيدُ رَبِّ الْبَيْتِ وَقَالُوا لَهُ:يَا سَيِّدُ، أَلَيْسَ زَرْعًا جَيِّدًا زَرَعْتَ فِي حَقْلِكَ؟ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ زَوَانٌ؟.
3) إنجيل متى 20: 11
وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ تَذَمَّرُوا عَلَى رَبِّ الْبَيْتِ

4) إنجيل متى 24: 43
وَاعْلَمُوا هذَا: أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيِّ هَزِيعٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ، لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ.

5) إنجيل مرقس 13: 35
اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ، أَمَسَاءً، أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ، أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ، أَمْ صَبَاحًا.

6) إنجيل مرقس 14: 14
وَحَيْثُمَا يَدْخُلْ فَقُولاَ لِرَبِّ الْبَيْتِ: إِنَّ الْمُعَلِّمَ يَقُولُ: أَيْنَ الْمَنْزِلُ حَيْثُ آكُلُ الْفِصْحَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي؟

إنجيل لوقا 12: 39
وَإِنَّمَا اعْلَمُوا هذَا: أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ لَسَهِرَ، وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ.

إنجيل لوقا 14: 21
فَأَتَى ذلِكَ الْعَبْدُ وَأَخْبَرَ سَيِّدَهُ بِذلِكَ. حِينَئِذٍ غَضِبَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ، وَقَالَ لِعَبْدِهِ: اخْرُجْ عَاجِلاً إِلَى شَوَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَزِقَّتِهَا، وَأَدْخِلْ إِلَى هُنَا الْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْجُدْعَ وَالْعُرْجَ وَالْعُمْيَ.
43  But1161 know1097 this,1565 that3754 if1487 the3588 goodman of the house3617 had known1492 in what4169 watch5438 the3588 thief2812 would come,2064 he would have watched,1127 302 and2532 would not3756 have suffered1439 302 his848 house3614 to be broken up.1358
43 Illud autem scitote, quoniam si sciret paterfamilias qua hora fur venturus esset, vigilaret utique, et non sineret perfodi domum suam.
43 ἐκεῖνο δὲ γινώσκετε ὅτι εἰ ᾔδει ὁ οἰκοδεσπότης ποίᾳ φυλακῇ ὁ κλέπτης ἔρχεται, ἐγρηγόρησεν ἂν καὶ οὐκ ἂν εἴασεν διορυχθῆναι τὴν οἰκίαν αὐτοῦ

27  So1161 the3588 servants1401 of the3588 householder3617 came4334 and said2036 unto him,846 Sir,2962 didst not3780 thou sow4687 good2570 seed4690 in1722 thy4674 field?68 from whence4159 then3767 hath2192 it tares?2215

So the servants of the householder came and said unto him, Sir, didst not thou sow good seed in thy field? from whence then hath it tares?


27 προσελθόντες δὲ οἱ δοῦλοι τοῦ οἰκοδεσπότου εἶπον αὐτῶ, κύριε, οὐχὶ καλὸν σπέρμα ἔσπειρας ἐν τῶ σῶ ἀγρῶ; πόθεν οὗν ἔχει ζιζάνια;

27 Accedentes autem servi patrisfamilias, dixerunt ei: Domine, nonne bonum semen seminasti in agro tuo? unde ergo habet zizania?
وهذه الاية تثبت ايضا كلمة سيد وهي ليست كيريوس التي اساء فهمها المشككون لانها فقط لله ولو 14 21 ولكنديدا سكالوس
11  And2532 ye shall say2046 unto the3588 goodman3617 of the3588 house,3614 The3588 Master1320 saith3004 unto thee,4671 Where4226 is2076 the3588 guestchamber,2646 where3699 I shall eat5315 the3588 passover3957 with3326 my3450 disciples?3101
11 καὶ ἐρεῖτε τῶ οἰκοδεσπότῃ τῆς οἰκίας, λέγει σοι ὁ διδάσκαλος, ποῦ ἐστιν τὸ κατάλυμα ὅπου τὸ πάσχα μετὰ τῶν μαθητῶν μου φάγω;
11 et dicetis patrifamilias domus: Dicit tibi Magister: Ubi est diversorium, ubi pascha cum discipulis meis manducem?
وكلمهم ياتوا بمعني
اوكيدوسبتاس يوناني وهو لقب بشري او جوودمان انجليزي او باتيرفامليس لاتيني او ادوناي عبري او ماران ارامي وكلهم ليسوا القاب للبشر والعربي رب للاضافه فهو لغير الله
هذا يختلف تماما عن
رب الحصاد
إنجيل متى 9: 38
فَاطْلُبُوا مِنْ رَبِّ الْحَصَادِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ فَعَلَةً إِلَى حَصَادِهِ».

2) إنجيل لوقا 10: 2
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ الْحَصَادَ كَثِيرٌ، وَلكِنَّ الْفَعَلَةَ قَلِيلُونَ. فَاطْلُبُوا مِنْ رَبِّ الْحَصَادِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ فَعَلَةً إِلَى حَصَادِهِ.
واتت يوناني كيريوس ثيريسموس ولاتيني دومنيون وانجليزي لورد بحرف كابيتال لان المقصود هنا برب الحصاد اي رب البشرية

وايضا رب السبت لانه لقب الوهية
إنجيل متى 12: 8
فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

2) إنجيل مرقس 2: 28
إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


4) إنجيل لوقا 6: 5
وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».
28  Therefore5620 the3588 Son5207 of man444 is2076 Lord2962 also2532 of the3588 sabbath.4521
28 ὥστε κύριός ἐστιν ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου καὶ τοῦ σαββάτου.
28 Itaque Dominus est Filius hominis, etiam sabbati.
وهو دال علي لاهوته حتي لو اتت كلمة رب مضافة


والمجد لله دائما

*راجع أيضاً   للبحث والدراسة  المتعمقة -إن صدقت النية وخلصت لوجه الخالق الديان*-  الصفحات التالية 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204930
http://www.arabchurch.com/apologetics/Psalms/82/6
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2911632&postcount=5
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2911632#post2911632
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210649&page=2


----------



## فيرس (4 أغسطس 2012)

يا عزيزى انا اعلم واثق فى كلامك انها رمز للسيد المسيح لكن كل ما اراة انه مكتوب ملاك الرب 
هل كلمة ( ملاك الرب ) هى تقال فقط على السيد المسيح ام على كل الملاءكة ؟



ElectericCurrent قال:


> http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/11015
> 
> الرد :" ان كلمة رب   تعنى معلم او سيد"
> 
> ...


انا اعلم جيدا ان كلمة الرب تعنى الله


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أغسطس 2012)

> هل كلمة ( ملاك الرب ) هى تقال فقط على السيد المسيح ام على كل الملاءكة ؟


الاجابة 
لم يرد فى حواراتى  أو ردودى البتة  رداً  يفيد  بإقتصار إطلاق لفظة ملاك  الرب  على السيد المسيح  دون سواه من الملائكة.
كما لم يرد لا فى ردودى ولا فى أى نص قدسي وجوب إستقصاء  وإستثناء  شخص الرب يسوع المسيح  من  حقيقة كونه من تتوفر فــــيــه  كل  مقومات عمل ووظيفة ((ملاك الرب)).بل هو صار أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث إسما أعظم   .. لو تكرمت سيادتك بقرأءة متأنية للاصحاحين الاول والثانى من رسالة معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين تتضح الصورة لديكم فى مجال علاقة المسيح يسوع ربنا بالملائكة  -ندرس بتركيز.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## e-Sword (4 أغسطس 2012)

*اى سؤال كلنا تحت امرك*

سلام المسيح ملك السلام 
الذى 
تجثو لة كل ركبة ممن فى السماء و من على الارض و من تحت الارض 




فيرس قال:


> اقتباس :





فيرس قال:


> ـــــــــ
> طيب انا لا ارى مكتوب فى  النص ان ( ملاك الله ) هو رمزللسيد المسيح
> لو توضح النص شوية اكون مشكور جدا ارجوك احتملنى قليلا




طبعا حبيبى ممكن نوضح بس المهم اى سؤال عندك او اى استفسار عندك قلنا على طول و بنعمة المسيح القدير هنوضح لحضرتك 

أقرا معى اخى الحبيب هذة الاعداد 

من سفر يشوع الاصحاح الخامس 

*الآيات  (13-15): "وحدث لما كان يشوع عند أريحا انه رفع عينيه ونظر وإذا برجل واقف قبالته  وسيفه مسلول بيده فسار يشوع إليه وقال له هل لنا أنت أو لأعدائنا. فقال كلا بل أنا  رئيس جند الرب الآن أتيت فسقط يشوع على وجهه إلى الأرض وسجد وقال له بماذا يكلم  سيدي عبده. فقال رئيس جند الرب ليشوع اخلع نعلك من رجلك لان المكان الذي أنت واقف  عليه هو مقدس ففعل يشوع كذلك."*
 

 *تعال نقرا مع بعض التفاسير 
*​

 من تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى 


​ يشوع كقائد للشعب تقدم نحو أريحا وربما كان بمفرده وقد أدرك أنه وحيد بلا موسى وهو  يرى حرباً من نوع جديد، مدينة بأسوار عالية وحصون قوية جداً تقدر أن تبقى فترة  طويلة تحت الحصار، ولا يمكن ليشوع أن يتجاهلها وينطلق إلى مدينة أخرى وإلا صار  العدو خلفه (أي جيش أريحا) ويضربهم من الخلف. وفي حيرته هذه ظهر له المسيح في إحدى  ظهوراته قبل التجسد وحين سأله يشوع هل أنت حليف لنا أو لأعدائنا لم يجبه المسيح  بقوله أنا حليفكم بل أنا قائدكم= أنا رئيس جند الرب فهو القائد وليس مجرد حليف.  وهذا ما أعطى ليشوع شعور بالإطمئنان فهو إذا خرج كقائد ليفحص الموقع ورأي هذه  الحصون التي لم يقتحمها من قبل، ظهر له الله ليطمئنه بأنه هو القائد الأعلى. وسؤال  يشوع هل أنت لنا أو لأعدائنا= يشير إلى أنه لم يعرفه أولاً بل ظنه أحد قادة أريحا  أتى ليتفقد جيش إسرائيل كما يفعل هو الآن ويتفقد جيش وحصون أريحا. ولذلك نجد الرب  يعلن له كما أعلن لموسى من قبل أنه واقف في حضرة يهوه كلمة الله نفسه لذلك قال له  إخلع نعلك (راجع خر3) وتكرار نفس الكلمة التي قيلت لموسى تعطيه إطمئناناً


 

                                         ركز اخى الحبيب 



​         1.                      هو نفس الشخص الذي ظهر لموسى ليشجعه ليخرج شعب إسرائيل من مصر.


           2.                      هو نفسه يساند يشوع          ليدخل الشعب لأرض الميعاد.

  
 و رئيس جند الرب هو نفسه يهوه الذي قدس المكان​ 


 الادلة انة يهوة القدير ​  


(فطلب خلع النعلين علامة على          وجوب الشعور بأن يشوع واقف أمام الله فيقدس فكره) وهو قبل سجود يشوع (آية          14) + (يش2:6) إذًا هو ليس ملاكًا عاديًا. لكنه يظهر نفسه كرئيس جند حسب          احتياج يشوع والشعب الآن وهم مقبلين على معارك كثيرة فلا يرتعبون. وكذلك          إذا جعنا يقدم نفسه خبز مشبع وإذا ضللنا الطريق يقدم نفسه أنه هو الطريق          وإذا شعرنا بالوحدة يقدم نفسه أنه الصديق والعريس وإن خفنا من الموت يقدم          نفسه أنه القيامة والحياة فهو في محبته يقدم لنا نفسه ويقدم لنا كل شيء لكي          يسد كل عوز فينا.


و أى تسأول نحن حاضرون اربعة و عشرون ساعة بس ادعى ربنا النت لا يقطع و لا الكهرباء :smile01​ 




​


----------



## فيرس (4 أغسطس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الاجابة
> لم يرد فى حواراتى  أو ردودى البتة  رداً  يفيد  بإقتصار إطلاق لفظة ملاك  الرب  على السيد المسيح  دون سواه من الملائكة.
> كما لم يرد لا فى ردودى ولا فى أى نص قدسي وجوب إستقصاء  وإستثناء  شخص الرب يسوع المسيح  من  حقيقة كونه من تتوفر فــــيــه  كل  مقومات عمل ووظيفة ((ملاك الرب)).بل هو صار أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث إسما أعظم   ..



انا لم اقصد فى ردك انا اقصد فى الوجهه العام 



ElectericCurrent قال:


> لو تكرمت  سيادتك بقرأءة متأنية للاصحاحين الاول والثانى من رسالة معلمنا القديس بولس  الرسول إلى العبرانيين تتضح الصورة لديكم فى مجال علاقة المسيح يسوع ربنا  بالملائكة  -ندرس بتركيز.



تقصد اية بــــ لديكم؟


----------



## فيرس (4 أغسطس 2012)

e-Sword قال:


> سلام المسيح ملك السلام
> الذى
> تجثو لة كل ركبة ممن فى السماء و من على الارض و من تحت الارض
> 
> ...


الله يبارك حياتك جاوبتنى بما فية الكفاية 

متأسف على الاطاله فى الحديث


----------



## e-Sword (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يقويك و يسندك استاذى الحبيب*

سلام المسيح ملك السلام 
الذى 
تجثو لة كل ركبة ممن فى السماء و من على الارض و من تحت الارض 





فيرس قال:


> الله يبارك حياتك جاوبتنى بما فية الكفاية





فيرس قال:


> متأسف على الاطاله فى الحديث





اشكر المسيح دائما حبيبى ​ 
لماذا تتاسف اما فائدة الاخوة اية ؟

 و ما فائدة المنتدى اذا؟

 احنا كلنا اخوة كجسد واحد فى المسيح يسوع

و ربنا يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك
 و يبارك اسرتك و بلدك و يسندك و يقويك 

و أى سؤال عندك اى سؤال مهما كان و لو مش مقتنع بأى شى نتشرف بان حضرتك تشاركنا لنفكر معا 

و المسيح يقويك و يثبتك 
 استاذى و معلمى و اخى الحبيب




​
​


----------



## فيرس (5 أغسطس 2012)

e-Sword قال:


> سلام المسيح ملك السلام
> الذى
> تجثو لة كل ركبة ممن فى السماء و من على الارض و من تحت الارض
> ​



سلام رب الجنود 


​


اشكر المسيح دائما حبيبى ​


e-Sword قال:


> لماذا تتاسف اما فائدة الاخوة اية ؟
> 
> و ما فائدة المنتدى اذا؟
> ​



لاننى ارى اتهام موجهه لى اننى غير مسيحى 



e-Sword قال:


> احنا كلنا اخوة كجسد واحد فى المسيح يسوع
> 
> و ربنا يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك
> و يبارك اسرتك و بلدك و يسندك و يقويك
> ...





e-Sword قال:


> > e-Sword قال:
> >
> >
> > > > e-Sword قال:
> > ...


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2012)

*راجع الموضوع دا

**Consistently, throughout the Hebrew text, there  is a distinction made between ordinary angels and this unique Person  referred to as both “the Angel of YHVH” and “the Angel of the God.” The  Angel of Jehovah is clearly revealed as being different in stature,  nature, person and essence from ordinary angels

*​


----------



## فيرس (5 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *راجع الموضوع دا
> 
> **Consistently, throughout the Hebrew text, there  is a distinction made between ordinary angels and this unique Person  referred to as both “the Angel of YHVH” and “the Angel of the God.” The  Angel of Jehovah is clearly revealed as being different in stature,  nature, person and essence from ordinary angels
> 
> *​


حقا هذا ما كنت اريدة لك منى جزيل الشكل يا معلمى apostle.paul


----------



## e-Sword (5 أغسطس 2012)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

سلام المسيح ملك السلام 
الذى 
تجثو لة كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن عى الارض و من تحت الارض 

اكثر من رائع يا استاذى يا معلمى الرائع 
 *apostle.paul*

ربنا يباركك و الى الامام دائما






 ​


----------



## MaRiNa G (6 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الي كل ما يفيد الاخرين


----------

